# Software > Linux >  Ποιο Linux για ταρατσοPC - Router ??

## Magnum

Από έχω δεί στο wiki (στο οποίο κάποια Links δεν δουλεύουν) προτείνεται το Debian το Sarge (3.0), έχω κατεβάσει 4.0 να βάλω κάνει? 

Υπάρχει και κάποιος οδηγός για τα βήμα και τα πακέτα που πρέπει να κάνω?
(Στο wiki πολλά πλέον δεν ισχύουν απ' ότι είδα ειδικά ότι αφορά link στο ntua κλπ)

----------


## atlas

Αντιμετωπίζω την εποχή αυτή το ίδιο ερώτημα... Παίζει κανείς με IPCop?

----------


## alasondro

Εγώ προτείνω OpenWRT αν θέλετε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες http://www.openwrt.awmn

----------


## baskin

Αν θέλεις δοκίμασε και με pfsense (FreeBSD). Εμένα με έχει βολέψει. Δες τις δημοσιεύσεις στην ενότητα για τα BSD.

----------


## dalex

/...

----------


## Magnum

Να διευκρινήσω : 

α. Έχω ένα ΑΜD 900Μhz με 256ΜΒ.

β. Έχω και έναν δίσκο 6GB για να χρησιμοποιήσω.

Είναι προτιμότερος ο HDD ή η CF που βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι και αν ναι, σε τι μέγεθος ?

----------


## alasondro

Οτι και να βάλεις θα σου πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσεις cf για λόγους σταθερότητας. Ειδικά να βάλεις openwrt όπως σου είπα παραπάνω μια cf με 32Mbyte είναι υπέραρκετή...για pfsense μια 128Mbyte είναι αρκετή νομίζω...

----------


## atlas

Παιδία, το pfsense μπορεί πχ να χρησιμοποιηθεί ταυτόχρονα και ως web server ; Μιλώ για μηχανάκι 1GHz, 256MB RAM, 512MB cf. Για ποιο λόγο θα προτιμούσατε το pfsense από ένα "γυμνό" από τα περιττά linux (πχ debian)?

----------


## baskin

> Παιδία, το pfsense μπορεί πχ να χρησιμοποιηθεί ταυτόχρονα και ως web server ; Μιλώ για μηχανάκι 1GHz, 256MB RAM, 512MB cf. Για ποιο λόγο θα προτιμούσατε το pfsense από ένα "γυμνό" από τα περιττά linux (πχ debian)?


Όχι, δεν μπορεί από μαμάς του. Είναι firewall-router με πολλά καλούδια. Μπορείς βέβαια να του βάλεις σχεδόν τα πάντα, αλλά η δουλειά του είναι να κάνει routing. 

Αν θέλεις και την άποψη μου, δεν θα έμπλεκα υπηρεσίες (web server, proxy server) με το routing.

----------


## slapper

> Αν θέλεις και την άποψη μου, δεν θα έμπλεκα υπηρεσίες (web server, proxy server) με το routing.


Συμφωνώ!
Καλύτερα να είναι ξεχωριστά  ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## atlas

Eυχαριστώ παιδιά για τις διαφωτιστικές σας απαντήσεις!!!  ::

----------


## Magnum

Μου κάνει πάντως εντύπωση που κανένας δεν είπε για καθαρό Linux με Madwifi που όλο ακούω εδω μέσα ή για το Voyage-OZOnet κλπ! 

Ξέρω ότι και το OpenWRT είναι Linux, αλλά όλοι οι οδηγοί στο Wiki κλπ λένε για Debian ή αντίστοιχα (αν και πολλά απο αυτά που λένε πλέον δεν ισχύουν)

Μιας και είμαι αρχάριος και τώρα θέλω να στήσω το ταρατσοPC για να αντικαταστήσω το Dlink θέλω κάτι δοκιμασμένο και με καλό οδηγό HOW TO (επίκαιρο  ::  ) για να μάθουμε και τίποτα! 


Όλοι Mikrotik έχουν βάλει?  ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Magnum

Συμφωνώ με αυτά που λές για την ευκολία διαχείρησης - στησίματος.

Όντως το 70% εδώ είναι πληροφορίες και εγκαταστάσεις Microtik ένα 25% Linux και το υπόλοιπο τα OpenWRT, Pfsense κλπ.


Όμως αν κάποιος αρχάριος που δεν θέλει να επιλέξει το Mikrotik (για διάφορους λόγους License κλπ) η επόμενη δοκιμασμένη επιλογή με την καλύτερη υποστήριξη - επίλυση προβλημάτων φαινομενικά δεν είναι το Linux?

Προσωπικά το pfsense το είχα ακούσει απο τον Mauve σαν software router/firewall μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες (Baskin, Dalex) δεν είχα ακούσει κάποιον να το έχει βάλει κάποιος σε ταρατσοPC.

Ομοίως το OpenWRT το είχα σχετίσει με το Linksys και με τα WRAP.



Σε έναν αρχάριο σαν εμένα κατά το στήσιμο ή σε ένα ενδεχόμενο πρόβλημα που σίγουρα κάπου θα παρουσιαστεί πόσοι θα είναι αυτοί που θα μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν?

Γι' αυτό εξέφρασα την απορία μου  ::

----------


## atlas

Εγώ πάντως ξεκινώ με pfsense (και βλέπουμε...). Υπάρχει κάπου κάτι σαν tutorial;;;

----------


## alasondro

> Μου κάνει πάντως εντύπωση που κανένας δεν είπε για καθαρό Linux με Madwifi που όλο ακούω εδω μέσα ή για το Voyage-OZOnet κλπ! 
> 
> Ξέρω ότι και το OpenWRT είναι Linux, αλλά όλοι οι οδηγοί στο Wiki κλπ λένε για Debian ή αντίστοιχα (αν και πολλά απο αυτά που λένε πλέον δεν ισχύουν)
> 
> Μιας και είμαι αρχάριος και τώρα θέλω να στήσω το ταρατσοPC για να αντικαταστήσω το Dlink θέλω κάτι δοκιμασμένο και με καλό οδηγό HOW TO (επίκαιρο  ) για να μάθουμε και τίποτα! 
> 
> 
> Όλοι Mikrotik έχουν βάλει?


Το OpenWRT είναι μια χαρά linux, οδηγούς για madwifi δεν χρειάζεται καθώς έρχεται με τους τελευταίους εγκατεστημένους. Πλέον υποστηρίζει πολλές αρχιτεκτονικές και δεν θα πρέπει να το βλέπετε σαν κάτι που κάνει μόνο για WRT54G, μπορεί το ίδιο άνετα να μπει και σε κανονικό PC. Τώρα για Howto και οδηγίες μπορείς να δεις το http://www.openwrt.awmn που είναι αρκετά πλούσιο και συνέχεια ανανεώνεται.

----------


## baskin

> Εγώ πάντως ξεκινώ με pfsense (και βλέπουμε...). Υπάρχει κάπου κάτι σαν tutorial;;;


Κάτι σαν tutorial όχι, άλλα διάβασε τις παρατηρήσεις που έχω γράψει και για ότι άλλο χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## VFXCode

Εγω ειχα φτιαξει ενα CF 512ΜΒ με Debian v4 πανω μονο τα βασικα για router-taratsopc. Πολυ σταθερο και πολυ ευκολο-χειριστο/ρυθμιστο.

----------


## Magnum

Είπα να δοκιμάσω το OpenWRT και μπήκα στο http://www.openwrt.awmn και έριξα μια ματιά. 

Σε κενό μηχάνημα (όπως αυτό που περιέγραψα παραπάνω) πως μπορώ να κάνω εγκατάσταση το OpenWRT ? 

Στο site αναφέρει το image είτε μέσω DD (προυποθέτει Linux) ή μέσω Phydiskwrite (προυποθέτει Windows) άλλος τρόπος π.χ. Install απο CD δεν υπάρχει ?

----------


## VFXCode

Περνεις τον σκληρο απο το μηχανημα το αδειο και το βαζεις σε ενα pc με Windows.  ::

----------


## atlas

> Κάτι σαν tutorial όχι, άλλα διάβασε τις παρατηρήσεις που έχω γράψει και για ότι άλλο χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε.


Παρατηρήσεις εννοείς εδώ; Η' χάνω κάτι;;; 

Ήδη πάντως έκανα εγκατάσταση δοκιμαστικά, δε προχώρησα όμως ακομα σε ρυθμίσεις.

Πάντως σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω και το debian αργότερα...

----------


## baskin

Περισσότερο εδώ:

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31538

----------


## atlas

Eυχαριστώ baskin  ::

----------


## Magnum

Κατέβασα το image του OpenWRT απο το site του Acinonyx και προσπαθώ να το περάσω σε άδειο δίσκο μέσω LiveCD του Ubuntu και μου βγάζει Error στην εντολή: 

Zcat xxxx.image.gz |dd of=/dev/hda 

σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες από το http://www.openwrt.awmn και μου λέει κάτι για Permision Denied αν θυμάμαι καλά...

Τι δεν κάνω σωστά ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Κατέβασα το image του OpenWRT απο το site του Acinonyx και προσπαθώ να το περάσω σε άδειο δίσκο μέσω LiveCD του Ubuntu και μου βγάζει Error στην εντολή: 
> 
> Zcat xxxx.image.gz |dd of=/dev/hda 
> 
> σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες από το http://www.openwrt.awmn και μου λέει κάτι για Permision Denied αν θυμάμαι καλά...
> 
> Τι δεν κάνω σωστά ?


Θα πρέπει να το τρέξεις με sudo αλλά *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! ΒΓΑΛΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΙΣΚΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΜΗ ΣΒΗΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ!*



```
sudo zcat xxxx.image.gz |dd of=/dev/hda
```

Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω να μην πήρες το image από το directory test. Αυτό είναι σχεδόνα απίθανο να λειτουργήσει γιατί είναι εντελώς δοκιμαστικό.

Όταν βρω χρόνο ίσως φτιάξω έναν installer σε bootable CD.

----------


## Magnum

Ο μοναδικός δίσκος είναι... 

Γι' αυτό προσπαθώ απο LiveCD και όχι απο windows ή Linux για να μην έχω τίποτα άσχημα αποτελέσματα  ::  

Όχι το πήρα απο το 004 αν θυμάμαι καλά με ημερομηνία κάπου αρχές Ιούνη!

Θα βοηθούσε πολύ ένα Installer από CD...  ::  


Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη 

Θα το δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα...

----------


## Acinonyx

Αφού περάσεις το image η επόμενη κίνηση είναι να ενεργοποίήσεις την πρόσβαση μέσω ssh κάνοντας login με telnet και δίνοντας την εντολή *passwd*

Για να ρυθμίσεις τις IP κάνεις edit το */etc/config/*network με τον vi editor. Για ενεγοποιήσεις τις νέες ρυθμίσεις δικτύου κάνεις reboot. Το reboot δεν παίρνει πάνω από 30 δευτερόλεπτα.

Για να κατεβάσεις πακέτα κάνεις edit το */etc/ipkg.conf*. Εγώ π.χ. έχω βάλει αυτή τη στιγμή στο router μου το παρακάτω: 

```
src onyx ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/openwrt/x86/...-0004/packages
```

Με *ipkg update* κάνεις refresh την λίστα με τα πακέτα.

Με *ipkg install blah* κάνει install το πακέτο blah.

Τα build που φτιάχνω έχουν μόνο τα πολυ βασικά πακέτα οπότε για να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για router θα χρεαστεί να εγκαταστήσεις επιπλέον. Ένα set με τα απολυτως απαραίτητα πακέτα για το awmn είναι το παρακάτω:

*dnnmasq* - dns forwarder kai dhcp server combo[/*:m:511e4]*kmod-madwifi* - Driver για atheros[/*:m:511e4]*quagga-bgpd* - BGP δαίμονας (συμπεριλαμβάνει και τη zebra μέσω dependency)[/*:m:511e4]

Καλή επιτυχία!

Υ.Γ. Ό,τι πρόβλημα έχεις μη διστάσεις να το αναφέρεις.. We are counting on you!

----------


## Magnum

Τελικά το έβαλα !!

Δεν δούλεψε με το zcat αλλά με κατευθείαν με το dd μιας και είχα και ξεσυμπιεσμένο το image !

Ρύθμισα με τον vi τα network και μέχρι στιγμής όλα ΟΚ  ::  

Δύο ερωτήσεις : 

α. Μπορώ να κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις και τις αλλαγές Remote μέσω του δικτύου ? Και αν ναι πως ?

β. Τα πακέτα μπορώ να τα κατεβάσω και απο το Inet (απο το http://www.openwrt.org) που έχει default ή πρέπει να είναι ανάλογα με το build που έχει γίνει το image ? (ρωτάω γιατί προς το παρόν το δοκιμάζω σε LAN που δεν έχει πρόσβαση στο AWMN)

Αλλος editor εκτός τον vi δεν έχει ? Γιατί δεν τον έχω συνηθίσει και κάνω μία ώρα για τις αλλαγές...  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Τελικά το έβαλα !!
> 
> Δεν δούλεψε με το zcat αλλά με κατευθείαν με το dd μιας και είχα και ξεσυμπιεσμένο το image !
> 
> Ρύθμισα με τον vi τα network και μέχρι στιγμής όλα ΟΚ  
> 
> Δύο ερωτήσεις : 
> 
> α. Μπορώ να κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις και τις αλλαγές Remote μέσω του δικτύου ? Και αν ναι πως ?
> ...


α. ναι με ssh (αν κατάλαβα καλά τι ρωτάς)
β. εξαρτάται το πακέτο, μπορεί να μπει αλλά μπορεί να έχεις και προβλήματα..σε κάθε περίπτωση προτίμησε τα πακέτα του acinonyx

----------


## Magnum

Έχω πρόβλημα να κάνω update από το ftp του acinonyx !!

Μου βγάζει Error 550 Failed to open File ! (ή μερικές φορές κολλάει στο D/Ling χωρίς να κατεβάζει τίποτα )

Δεν έχω και καλή σύνδεση στο AWMN αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει αυτό...

Κατεβάζει μόνο το List ή όλα τα πακέτα ? Βλέπω πάει να κατεβάσει ένα /packages/Packages.

Tι μπορεί να φταίει ? Έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές φορές....

Υπάρχει έστω προς το παρόν άλλος τρόπος να κάνω Update ? (μέσω Inet ?)

Φταίει που έκανα την πρώτη φορά Update στο Default που έχει μέσω Inet ?

----------


## alasondro

Κατεβάζει μόνο την λίστα με τα πακέτα, όχι τα πακέτα τα ίδια. Το οτι έκανες update από το internet δεν πειράζει. Πάντως έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις είναι μάλλον στην σύνδεση σου με awmn

----------


## Acinonyx

> Έχω πρόβλημα να κάνω update από το ftp του acinonyx !!
> 
> Μου βγάζει Error 550 Failed to open File ! (ή μερικές φορές κολλάει στο D/Ling χωρίς να κατεβάζει τίποτα )
> 
> Δεν έχω και καλή σύνδεση στο AWMN αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει αυτό...
> 
> Κατεβάζει μόνο το List ή όλα τα πακέτα ? Βλέπω πάει να κατεβάσει ένα /packages/Packages.
> 
> Tι μπορεί να φταίει ? Έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές φορές....
> ...


Υπάρχει λύση σε αυτό. Κατέβασε τον κατάλογο packages στο PC σου. Δεν είναι μεγάλο σε μέγεθος θα το εχεις πολύ γρήγορα. Σηκωσέ τα σε έναν ftp τοπικά, και ρυθμισε το ipkg ανάλογα. Μετά κάνε ipkg update.

----------


## Magnum

Τελικά ήταν βλακεία δικιά μου !!!  ::  

Σήμερα το πρωί με καθαρό μυαλό το έφτιαξα και δούλεψε, κατέβασα τα 3 πακέτα που λέει ο Acinonyx και τα εγκατέστησα.

Τώρα διάβασμα από το http://www.openwrt.awmn για τις ρυθμίσεις...


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια  ::

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## alasondro

τον σκληρό το nova τον αναγνωρίζει σαν primary master;

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πέρασα το image με zcat σ' ένα παλιό σκληρό 2.5" 1.6 Gb με of=/dev/sda (usbdisk). Με το fdisk είδα ότι έφτιαξε 2 partitions sda1, sda2 τύπου 83, το sda1 bootable.
> 
> Το βάζω σ' ένα nova και αφού δείχνει "grub xxx" μετά από ώρα πετάει: "error 2".
> 
> Μήπως έχει πρόβλημα με το zcat να το βάλω και γώ με dd;


Το πιό πιθανό πρόβλημα είναι ότι προσπαθείς να το βάλεις σε usb. Το image είναι κατασκευασμένο ώστε να λειτουργεί σε ide και μάλιστα σε δίσκο ή CF που είναι primary master. Μπορείς μέσω grub να το κάνεις να δουλεψει και σε άλλο ide αλλά για usb δεν θα δουλεψει σίγουρα γιατί στο πυρήνα και το initrd δεν υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο module για usb.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το ΓΡΑΦΩ σε usb-2-ide converter/disk και μετά το βάζω στο ide ενός nova, που το βλέπει σαν Primary -master (hda).
> 
> Το έγραψα και από windows (raw image, ~126M), και δεν φτάνει ούτε στο "error 2"...
> 
>  
> 
> Υπόψη, ότι από linux (& freenas), βλέπει τα 2 partitions (a1, a2) αλλά όταν πάω να τα κάνω mount με φτύνει κανονικά, δεν τα αναγνωρίζει...
> 
> Για να μη σας παιδεύω χωρίς λόγο (μήπως είναι βλαμένο το nova) θα τον βάλω πάνω σ' ένα P166 με 128 ΜΒ ram μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι. Θα το επαναλάβω και μ' άλλον σκληρό και θα επανέλθω.


Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι μάλλον στην εγγραφή. Το "error 2" νομίζω είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να βρει καν τον πυρήνα για να τον φορτώσει.

Υ.Γ. Μήπως κάνεις dd ενώ τα partitions είναι ήδη mounted;

----------


## tse0123

Μια ερωτησούλα:

Το pfSense είναι και router εκτός από firewall;

Στο μενού του μου δείχνει τη ρύθμιση του OLSRd, αλλά αυτό μόνο, BGPd/OSPFd δεν βλέπω...

Mήπως μπαίνουν ως έξτρα πακέτα; Ή μήπως τα έχει αλλά δεν τα δείχνει;..
Κι αν τα εχει πώς τα ρυθμίζεις;
 ::   ::  

Εκτός αν λέω μ@λκιες και είναι μόνο firewall.

Τέλειο πάντως!

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## atlas

Τελικά εγώ είπα να δοκιμάσω το pfsense. Μόλις πριν από λίγο ολοκλήρωσα τις ρυθμίσεις + εγκατάσταση quagga (σε PIII, CF 512MB, 256MB RAM, picoPSU). Απλά φοβερό! 

Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή!!! 

Μόλις ενσωματωθεί το quagga στο web interface, θα γίνει πιστεύω τέλειο (για αυτό που το θέλουμε)!

----------

